# Bonjour-euh - "e" prépausal



## wildan1

Bonsoir, bonjour,

Souvent à la radio (RFI) j'entends _Bonjour-euh _prononcé par une présentatrice--d'où vient ce e caduc rajouté à la fin ?


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

ça n'est pas un e caduc, c'est un e prépausal (= qu'on ajoute avant une pause).
C'est assez présent en région parisienne, on trouve pas mal de bonjour-e, bonjour-an, bonjour-in.
C'est un tic de langage, aussi appelé "accent pétasse", qui est apparu vers la fin des années 1960, et a fait l'objet de nombreuses études linguistiques, les premières ayant été écrites au début des années 1970.
Actuellement c'est en déclin car considéré comme assez ridicule.

On trouve un bon article de vulgarisation sur Slate, appelé : _«Salut-han, tu vas bien-han»: la mystérieuse histoire de cet étrange tic de langage._


----------



## Bezoard

Le -an et le -in sont peut-être en déclin, car ils étaient presque caricaturaux, mais il me semble que le -e prépausal est encore beaucoup  utilisé, notamment sur les médias. C'est peut-être en partie lié à la lecture sur le vif des dépêches et des prompteurs.
Dans le même temps, les présentateurs français nous envahissent de -š ajoutés systématiquement après la voyelle finale -i (Paris-š), et de liaisons anticipées ou retardées, qui rendent le discours vraiment difficile à reconnaître pour un étranger, à mon avis. Les présentations que j'entends parfois sur les médias belges ou suisses n'ont pas ces défauts.


----------



## Yendred

Bezoard said:


> Dans le même temps, les présentateurs français nous envahissent de -š ajoutés systématiquement après la voyelle finale -i (Paris-š)


Oui, on en a parlé dans ce fil :
French and other Romance languages: hypercorrection with "h" in English

Mais j'ai l'impression que récemment, les présentateurs ont pris conscience de ce défaut, et on l'entend moins.


----------



## OLN

Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce tic langagier est en voie de disparition ou est propre à une catégorie de personnes.
A titre anecdotique, j'ai souvenir d'avoir voyagé dans un pays anglophone avec une copine (ni francilienne, ni journaliste, ni pétasse, ni mijaurée ) qui se présentait systématiquement comme "Marie*-un/-hun/-euh/-heu/-an/-han " (je ne sais retranscrire le son exact de cette sorte d'exhalation) en insistant et répétant bien de peur de ne pas être bien entendue, et qui inévitablement s'est fait appeler Maria tout du long.

Comment comprendre le terme "prépausal" ; est-ce que ça signifie "avant une pause" ? N'est-ce pas souvent l'ajout schwa final ?
Quelques articles :
https://langueetscience.files.wordpress.com/2019/03/schwa-prc3a9pausal.pdf (un peu d'historique)
Le schwa final en français standard est-il un “lubrifiant phonétique ?"

Je me demande si ce tic n'est pas partiellement dû au fait que l'accent tonique placé sur la dernière syllabe sonne parfois mal aux oreilles des Français.

* j'ai changé le prénom, mais ce serait pareil avec d'autres prénoms qui ne finissent même toujours par un e


----------



## wildan1

Merci de tous vos apports. Je connaissais ce tic, bien sûr, mais je n'ai jamais pensé à demander pourquoi ce tic existe, ni s'il indique un niveau social, une génération, etc.

Ceci dit, j'ai été surpris d'entendre _Bonjour-euh_ prononcé par une présentatrice de RFI pour entamer une interview sur un thème assez sérieux.


----------



## Locape

Je fais pour ma part une (grosse) différence entre les -an/-in et le -euh, d'autant plus qu'il m'arrive quelquefois de dire 'bonjour-e' quand je m'adresse à un public. Ça n'est pas très prononcé  et je ne m'en rends presque pas compte ! C'est quand je m'enregistre et que je l'écoute ensuite que ça me saute aux yeux, enfin aux oreilles !
C'est aussi très courant avec l'accent du Sud de la France.
Je dois avouer aussi qu'il m'arrive d'ajouter ce -š dont parle @Bezoard, quand je dis 'Paris', sans le faire exprès ! De même quand je prononce 'Marie'  ou 'Julie' avec une pause après, ça sonne (légèrement) comme le _ch_ allemand, enfin c'est quand même imperceptible et je ne m'en rends pas vraiment compte.
Mais j'imagine que ça peut être perturbant pour les étrangers, pourtant personne ne m'en a fait la remarque (ou ils n'osaient pas peut-être !).


----------



## Nanon

Ça me rappelle ce fil : Français: oui[ç], merci[ç]


----------



## Yendred

Locape said:


> ça sonne (légèrement) comme le _ch_ allemand


Oui, comme le _ch_ de _mich _[miç] (mais pas celui de _Bach_ [bax] bien sûr). Encore les curiosités d'une langue en évolution.
Personnellement, je trouve ce tic affreux quand je l'entends dans les médias, tout en espérant ne pas le faire moi-même sans m'en rendre compte


----------



## Maître Capello

Ces deux tics de langue m'agacent toujours lorsque je les entends. Heureusement, on ne les entend guère en Suisse comme l'a déjà relevé Bezoard.

Cela dit, je me demande aussi quelle peut bien en être l'origine… mais il faudrait plutôt ouvrir un fil dédié sur le forum EHL.


----------



## Yendred

D'ailleurs est-ce qu'un linguiste a trouvé un nom à ce phénomène ?



OLN said:


> Je me demande si ce tic n'est pas partiellement dû au fait que l'accent tonique placé sur la dernière syllabe sonne parfois mal aux oreilles des Français.


Oui, comme si on trouvait la dernière syllabe tonique trop abrupte, et qu'on voulait l'adoucir, en inventant un son qui n'existe pas en français pour ne pas modifier le sens de ce qu'on dit.

Pour reprendre l'exemple de @Locape, dire "_J'habite Paris_" avec une finale tonique peut sembler trop dur, et on invente un adoucissement avec ce "_Pari-š_".


----------



## Swatters

Yendred said:


> D'ailleurs est-ce qu'un linguiste a trouvé un nom à ce phénomène ?


Dans la littérature linguistique anglophone, ils appellent ça "Phrase final Vowel Devoicing", ce qui donnerait "Dévoisement vocalique de fin de syntagme" en français. Ce phénomène (qui est un renforcement, pas un adoucissement) est généralement analysé comme un signal de fin de groupe qui facilite la segmentation de la parole et peut aussi signaler la fin d'un tour de parole (et donc inviter l'interlocuteur à parler à son tour). Comme tous les marqueurs de segmentation, ils tendent à être plus fréquent à la lecture ou dans un parler plus posé que dans le discours plus spontané, d'où son association (abusive) aux journalistes.

Les schwas prépausaux s'expliquent très bien de la même façon d'ailleurs. Mais là où ces derniers me semblent géographiquement restreints à l'Île de France, le dévoisement est beaucoup plus répandu à travers le français européen (Contrairement à ce qui a été affirmé plus haut dans le fil, je l'entends fréquemment en Belgique)


----------



## Maître Capello

Swatters said:


> Les schwas prépausaux…


Je me demande bien pourquoi on dit que c'est un *schwa* étant donné que le son réalisé n'est généralement pas [ə], mais plutôt [œ], [ø], [ɛ̃] ou encore [ɑ̃] selon les locuteurs comme il a été suggéré plus haut.


----------



## itka

Douze ans après le fil sur les "iiiiçççç" je suis encore étonnée ! J'ai en effet entendu depuis ce phénomène qui semble se répandre. Il y a douze ans, je ne le connaissais pas du tout. Depuis, j'ai entendu (surtout à la télé) des gens laisser ainsi traîner les finales... Je ne l'ai jamais fait et personne ne le fait autour de moi. Cela se répand peut-être par régions ? (comme le Covid !)

Il est  vrai qu'on a envie de rapprocher ce phénomène de celui des finales-euh-anh... car les deux donnent un sentiment de "français hésitant et appauvri". Si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, ne hurlez pas ! Je parle de _mon_ ressenti. 
C'est peut-être une question de génération ? Les "iiiççç" n'existaient pas ici, dans mon enfance, j'en suis sûre et les "euheuheuh" finaux sont apparus il y a quelques décennies, chez les Parisiens en vacances ! On s'amusait à les imiter en exagérant et je vous passe nos commentaires rigolards sur cet "accent pétasse" !

"Bonjour-euh" est très fréquent aujourd'hui à la télé et me semble toujours plutôt ridicule (ce n'est pas un schwa, je suis d'accord avec MC). On dirait que la personne est si peu sûre d'elle qu'elle a besoin d'ajouter un appui à sa phrase. Ce n'est pas une explication linguistique (je n'en ai pas !) mais ça ressemble à une béquille psychologique. Je me demande si une personne investie d'un quelconque pouvoir (hiérarchique, politique ou autre) prononce aussi de cette façon... Il serait intéressant de voir si un locuteur qui produit habituellement ces euh-han-hun continue à le faire lorsqu'il est en situation de dominance...


----------



## Locape

C'est en effet ton ressenti, mais c'est un peu caricatural !  C'est pour ça que je l'écrivais 'Pari-š' et non 'Pariç'. Dans un cas c'est imperceptible, dans l'autre c'est exagéré (inconsciemment ou non !).
De même, j'entends une difference entre 'bonjour-euh' et 'bonjour-e', le deuxième étant beaucoup moins audible.


----------



## Yendred

Déjà dans les années 1980, les Inconnus caricaturaient ce tic de langage :
_-    Tu sais qui m’a téléphoné ? Jean-Louis-AAN
-    Qui ça ?
-    Jean-Louis-AAN, le pilote automobile
-    Ah Jean-Louis-AAAAAN…_

Et le sketch était intitulé… « les pétasses »


----------



## wildan1

itka said:


> Douze ans après le fil sur les "iiiiçççç" je suis encore étonnée ! J'ai en effet entendu depuis ce phénomène qui semble se répandre. Il y a douze ans, je ne le connaissais pas du tout


Je ne crois pas que ce phénomène de voyelle finale très longue et prononcée avec force soit toute nouvelle, car en jeune étudiant dans l'est de la France il y a déjà plusieurs décennies j'ai remarqué cette prononciation, qui m'a fasciné, car j'étudiais en même temps la phonétique allemande et cette prononciation ressemblait au [ɪç]-laut allemand de très près.


----------



## merquiades

itka said:


> Je me demande si une personne investie d'un quelconque pouvoir (hiérarchique, politique ou autre) prononce aussi de cette façon... Il serait intéressant de voir si un locuteur qui produit habituellement ces euh-han-hun continue à le faire lorsqu'il est en situation de dominance...


Mon banquierç le fait systématiquement à la fin de chaque groupe rythmiqueu.  _Bonjoureuh.  Qu'est-ce que vous en diteuh?  Votre santéç, vous y avez penséç?  Iciççeu, on peut rien faire pour vous-an_.  Chez lui le tic est encore plus exagéréç que d'habitudeu.  Il lui arrive de rajouter une syllabe de plus!  Nan-ci-ççeu.
Je ne pense que ce phénomène soit moins étendu qu'autrefois.  Tout au contraireu. Chez un certain type de personne jeune et dynamique cela est devenu obsessifeu.
Moi aussi je me demande s'ils s'en rendent compteu. Le pire c'est qu'il m'arrive de dire "vien iciç" maintenant.


----------



## itka

> Je ne crois pas que ce phénomène de voyelle finale très longue et prononcée avec force soit toute nouvelle


(je rappelle qu'il s'agissait de  [iiiççç] et non du [euh-han-hin])
Je n'ai pas dit que c'était nouveau, mais que je ne l'avais jamais entendu ! Pourtant, il y a douze ans, je me souviens que j'étais très curieuse et que j'ai écouté attentivement et pendant longtemps tous mes interlocuteurs.
Peut-être était-ce un phénomène qui était plus sensible dans l'Est de la France ? Encore aujourd'hui, je ne l'entends pas autour de moi (sud est) et je ne l'ai vraiment remarqué qu'à la télé, dans des films et des vidéos.
Quant à dire que la voyelle est prononcée "avec force"... cela me laisse perplexe car j'entends plutôt une voyelle assourdie et affaiblie.


----------



## Bezoard

Il semble bien que ce phénomène de _dévoisement des voyelles finales_ soit apparu avec les journalistes et qu'il ait été déjà perçu dans les années 1980.
LE DÉVOISEMENT DES VOYELLES FINALES
Étude perceptive
Roberto Paternostro,_Università Cattolica del Sacro Cuore_


----------



## Yendred

Merci Bezoard, document très intéressant !

Je cite : "_Les jeunes journalistes interpellés à ce propos (...) ont affirmé que cette façon de chuchoter les voyelles finales est pour eux une petite musique qui les rassure._"


----------



## itka

Merci Bezoard pour ce document extrêmement intéressant ! Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce qui y est dit (en 2008) et je ne ferais qu'une remarque sur le nombre des locuteurs testés, fatalement un peu faible (représentatifs ???)  et aussi (ah, oui, une deuxième remarque !) sur le fait que le test lui-même a été proposé en Belgique et que les locuteurs testés provenaient plutôt d'une zone septentrionale de la France (ce qui me rassure quant au fait qu'à cette époque, je ne comprenais pas de quoi il s'agissait !) 
Mais je trouve ce travail très bien conduit et menant à des conclusions correspondant tout à fait à mon sentiment de "locuteur natif" - ce qui me fait bien plaisir !


----------



## danielc

Ce tic de langue ne s'entend pas chez les Canadiens français.


----------



## Chimel

Il ne m'a jamais frappé en Belgique non plus (mais je vais y faire plus attention...).

Pour moi, entendre prononcer "Parissss" évoque uniquement les caricatures d'officiers allemands dans les films se déroulant durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale ("Ach Parissss, les bedides tames...  ).


----------



## Bezoard

Mais la prononciation Parissss n'a rien à voir avec le phénomène en cause où l'on entend Pariiiççç !


----------



## Chimel

"Pariiiççç" un peu comme le -ch allemand? (cf. messages # 8 et 10). Ça me semble tout aussi bizarre et peu répandu chez nous.

Par contre, le "euh" de "Bonjour-euh" s'entend parfois dans les médias, même s'il me semble plutôt associé à un certain accent "parisien" (les médias ont plus tendance que "l'homme de la rue" à imiter l'exemple français/parisien).


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Les premiers enregistrements attestant l'existence du "e prépausal" datent des années 70, d'après l'une des experte les plus renommée sur le sujet : la linguiste Pr. Dr. Anita Berit Hansen de l'Université de Copenhague.

Ses origines sont assez obscures par contre.

Un autre ponte dans le domaine : Pr. Dr. Anne Catherime Simon, Professeure de Linguistique Française et spécialiste de la prononciation du Français, à l'Université de Louvain (Belgique) a éventuellement travaillé dessus aussi, je suppose.

Les méridionaux rient très volontiers du"e prépausal", qu'ils identifient souvent comme un marqueur phonologique parisien, snobinard ou culcul la praline.


----------

